# CSUSA Artisan FP - My Opinions



## monophoto (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of most FP kits - too much bling, and too complicated (multiple bits), etc.  And the popular kits are like Model T Fords - any color you want as long as it's gold.  The best of the poor selection seems to me to be the CSUSA Artisan.  But it has a couple of shortcomings.

1.  The metal extension on the body is ugly, so I prefer a closed-end version. My closed-end mandrel is a length of 1/4x20 allthread with an HDPE cap on the end that is turned to just fit inside the 10mm tube.  The mandrel is held in the headstock with a Jacobs chuck, and supported by a cup-style live center on the tail stock.  A standard pen bushing is required at the open end of of the body turning.  If the pen is to be used with a converter, the hole in the body turning has to be about 3" deep.  If cartridges are to be used exclusively, the hole doesn't have to be as deep - perhaps 2.5".  But - measure your components before drilling because not all cartridges and converters are the same.

2.  The Artisan uses the dreaded snap-cap design, and installing that snap sleeve is a PITA.  The first problem is that the instructions tell you to install the sleeve after the cap has been pressed into the end of the turning, and you are supposed to use the threaded stud under the cap to cut threads in the top of the sleeve.  There are tools that you can buy that supposedly do this; it is said that a No 2 Phillips screwdriver will work.  My experience is that a Robertson (square drive) screwdriver is even better.  But my experience is that an even better approach is to use a tap to cut threads in the sleeve before assembling anything, and then screw it onto the stud on the bottom of the cap before pressing the cap into place.  I also put a minute drop of thick CA on the threads.  The CA doesn't really adhere to the plastic snap sleeve, but it does tighten up the threaded connection between the snap sleeve and the stud on the bottom of the cap so that it's less likely to work loose over time.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 27, 2012)

I've done 1 of these kits and have another one sitting in a bag with a broken plastic insert sleeve.

I'll personally never order or turn one of these kits again for 2 reasons.  The snap-cap design is fragile and difficult to get just right.  And I don't care for trim-less bottom of the cap leaving your finished (or unfinished) edge exposed when the cap is off.  Notice how that is concealed in their online photo so that you don't see the bottom of the cap?

I feel that there is a market for this slimmer style rollerball and fountain pen and it's just a shame that the cap isn't more friendly.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 28, 2012)

Next time try a Churchill or El Grande. Nice large comfortable grip, not too heavy, good balance is you don't post the cap, and they come in multiple platings. 

Dan


----------



## ragz (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of most FP kits - too much bling, and too complicated (multiple bits), etc. And the popular kits are like Model T Fords - any color you want as long as it's gold. The best of the poor selection seems to me to be the CSUSA Artisan. But it has a couple of shortcomings.

Really?? 
The Artisan and Americana are some of the oldest kits around. It is a low quality kit with poor manufature standards by today's standards. All of the fp kits at CUSA come in at least 3 plating combinations as well. The Jr series of kits they carry are far superior to the Artisan kit. As mentioned there are still several kits out there that are also much better quality and in different plating combinations as well.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, devil's advocate here. I kinda like the Artisan from CSUSA, but I like the Traditional from Timberbits even more because it doesn't have any bottom finial, just a small gold insert that matches the insert on the cap.

What appeals to me is the long, thin shape, but I like the snap-on, snap-off action, too. 

I agree that the unfinished edge on the cap is ugly. But I haven't had any problems at all installing the insert with a medium slotted or phillips screwdriver. Some don't like installing the clip because it involves cutting a notch in the cap. I used to use a Dremel, and that was tricky and inaccurate. I now use a i/8" thick file, and that makes it a simple 2-minute procedure.

Here's a couple I've made, first two are Artisans and the other a Traditional from Timberbits (the first has a note saying it's a "Traditional", but that's incorrect).


----------



## EricJS (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree with Robert on the above mentioned issues. You shouldn't have to file a notch for the clip. The biggest issue I have is the fact there is no center band on one end of the cap.

Many people want a smaller fountain pen. The Artisan fountain pen could have been a good choice for this part of the market.:frown:


----------



## ghostrider (Jan 29, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Okay, devil's advocate here. I kinda like the Artisan from CSUSA, but I like the Traditional from Timberbits even more because it doesn't have any bottom finial, just a small gold insert that matches the insert on the cap.
> 
> What appeals to me is the long, thin shape, but I like the snap-on, snap-off action, too.
> 
> ...


Is the traditional a snap cap also?

I just put together my first snap cap, and discovered that I couldn't use the Philips because the post was too long (preventing the screwdriver from taking bite).


----------



## Dustygoose (Jan 29, 2012)

I have made a few.  I use a small flat head to adjust for the "pop"   I use a 1/8" diamond file from harbor freight. Takes about 2 mins.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Jan 29, 2012)

I didn't have a problem with the clip.  A small hobby file took care of that part easy enough.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 30, 2012)

ghostrider said:


> Robert111 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, devil's advocate here. I kinda like the Artisan from CSUSA, but I like the Traditional from Timberbits even more because it doesn't have any bottom finial, just a small gold insert that matches the insert on the cap.
> ...



Yup, the Traditional is a snapper. It's the same pen as the Artisan except it has no metal at the bottom of the barrel and obviously doesn't post  because of that.


----------

